# Walker Turner Driver Line Lathe



## rsj3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Found this for sale very close to my location - wondering thoughts.

Motor looks off mount, but shouldnt be a problem? Is 600$ crazy?

Also, as a new turner, i can mount bowl blanks on the other side correct? just need a special chuck?

Thanks!


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Looks like an L540 or possibly a L752. Motor mounts off the back via a special bracket so make sure it's there or you will need to figure out a way to fabricate something up… here is one in the wild with the optional multi-speed setup:









(from this VM site photo entry)

In the picture, you can also see the optional outboard tool rest for use with the outboard spindle.

I'd say $600 is a bit steep for a 10" lathe of that vintage (I'm getting ready to sell my similar 10×36 Delta for ~$100), but it depends on what other goodies may be included and those cast iron legs are a great bonus. It does appear to be in pretty good shape otherwise.

Here is a link to the Walker Turner Driver Line catalog showing the L540 ($18.50 without a motor back in 1938 

1938 Driver Engineered Power Tools Catalog G8

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

36" is kind of short. How hard would it be to come up with an extension for it? Or could it be extended? The Walker Turner is a classic looking thing. I would like to have one like it, although, it seems a little rich at that price.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

http://thewoodknack.blogspot.com/p/how-to-buy-vintage-lathe.html?m=1


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks to be in nice shape but I also feel the price is steep, maybe way steep. Below are some of the listings (CL) locally.
A big drawback to me would be having to use a wrench to move the tailstock and banjo. Not a big to-do with spindle work but with bowl or platter where you may be moving the banjo every few minutes it would be a pain to me.
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/tls/d/lathe-wood-and-metal/6636380931.html

https://hickory.craigslist.org/tls/d/6-ft-lathe/6609058673.html

https://winstonsalem.craigslist.org/tls/d/lathe/6622875674.html


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

So did you end up getting it? I only asked because I just picked one up.


----------

